# Struggling to break 60kg weight...



## Roasty_duck (Nov 9, 2017)

I'm 26, around 5ft 11~ and I rarely get over 60kg,my weight has always been low and hard to get up, It usually sat at around 57kg for years but at one point I got to 75kg and I was fairly happy but it just dropped off. My weight will fluctuate between 57kg and 65kg over the space of days regardless of what I do.

I eat a lot.. all the time, I eat plenty of vegetables as well as junk food, I don't exercise as much as I probably should but work 4 days a week dragging cages in Sainsbury so I'm fairly active.

Just started back at the gym again for the first time since I was 16 so I need to put some fat on before I can even get anywhere.

Any tips on gaining weight and keeping it on?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Roasty_duck said:


> I'm 26, around 5ft 11~ and I rarely get over 60kg,my weight has always been low and hard to get up, It usually sat at around 57kg for years but at one point I got to 75kg and I was fairly happy but it just dropped off. My weight will fluctuate between 57kg and 65kg over the space of days regardless of what I do.
> 
> I eat a lot.. all the time, I eat plenty of vegetables as well as junk food, I don't exercise as much as I probably should but work 4 days a week dragging cages in Sainsbury so I'm fairly active.
> 
> ...


 Yeah, eat muthafvcka.


----------



## JW210 (Oct 4, 2017)

I can shoulder press your body if you don't squirm around too much.

If you can get to 75kg and you're happier at that weight you should do what you did last time.


----------



## Roasty_duck (Nov 9, 2017)

I don't even know how i got to that weight last time it just happened, I do eat a lot now but it doesn't go anywhere so I'm either not eating correctly or I have a medical issue


----------



## BioSynth (Sep 17, 2014)

Good whole food. I was 70kg for a long time then did a bulk involving 1000 cal breakfast (500g greek yogurt banana and choc pillow cereal) and had normal meals but snacked on 3x 500g full fat greek yogurt tubs and a 200g bag of cashews between. Didn't take long to get to 92kg. Sure added a bit of fat but massive strength gains and leaning out slowly.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Roasty_duck said:


> My weight will fluctuate between 57kg and 65kg over the space of days regardless of what I do.


 It will not do that 'regardless of what you do'. Well not unless your scales are knackered anyway!

If you eat a consistent diet, and crucially weigh yourself under consistent conditions I just don't believe your body weight will vary by anything like that much. The best option for consistency is to weigh yourself first thing in the morning after using the toilet.

As for a longer term plan I would start tracking your diet in Myfitnesspal. Total calories determine long term weight gain or loss. Note it's the average over time that matters, so eating 'loads' one day but then less the next can balance out. Track what your current diet is like for a couple of weeks as a starting point. If you want to gain weight but you aren't then you'll need to increase calories from this baseline, which you could do in steps of say 100 kcal per week until you do see weight gain.

Having said all this there is a big distinction between simply gaining weight and gaining muscle...


----------



## Roasty_duck (Nov 9, 2017)

BioSynth said:


> Good whole food. I was 70kg for a long time then did a bulk involving 1000 cal breakfast (500g greek yogurt banana and choc pillow cereal) and had normal meals but snacked on 3x 500g full fat greek yogurt tubs and a 200g bag of cashews between. Didn't take long to get to 92kg. Sure added a bit of fat but massive strength gains and leaning out slowly.


 struggling to make sense of how to work out calories in foods, its looking like i need around 4000 calories a day to put on a bit more weight but everything on food is said as 516kJ (124kcal) (tesco greek yoghurt 500g) how does this convert into calories?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Roasty_duck said:


> struggling to make sense of how to work out calories in foods, its looking like i need around 4000 calories a day to put on a bit more weight but everything on food is said as 516kJ (124kcal) (tesco greek yoghurt 500g) how does this convert into calories?


 If it says it's 124 kcal that's 124 calories for how much of it it says


----------



## Roasty_duck (Nov 9, 2017)

superdrol said:


> If it says it's 124 kcal that's 124 calories for how much of it it says


 ah brilliant that makes sense, so i need to eat a lot more than i realised, i guess i will end up obsessing over this for the next few weeks now and setting up a diet plan.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

How did you get to 4000 calories a day? That's a huge number for your weight, your probably eating nowhere near 2000-2500 now! start at 2800 first week and add 200 each week while training and see where your weight goes, once it moves repeat those calories for a bit until it stops moving and then add another 200 calories!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

As I suggested above, I strongly suggest you start by tracking your current diet in Myfitnesspal. If you start picking an arbitrary figure like 4000 kcal you could be WAY off. Tracking will also help you start to learn where your calories come from.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Roasty_duck said:


> *Struggling to break 60kg weight...*


 I will share one simple fact with you that would have you struggling to remain at 60kg.



Roasty_duck said:


> Any tips on gaining weight and keeping it on?


 I have one single tip for you, and it has absolutely nothing with food, calories, and/or diets. That does not mean eating is not important; that does not mean your caloric intake is not important, and that does not mean good nutrition that helps one with recovery from training etc. is not important. All these are important as the gentlemen before me have stated, I'd be a fool to disagree. So what is this single tip I've got for you?

Compound lifts. If you train using about 4 or so compound lifts, and you focus on gradual progressive overload, your body would refuse to remain at 60kg. How do I know this and how can I confidently use the noun that is "fact" to describe it? It's because I, as well as hundred of thousands of people who make use of nothing but the compound movements, are always at a state of struggle in keeping their bodyweight down, even when adding bodyweight is never on their radar. These people if you're wondering, are called Olympic weightlifters.

So a program based on few yet very effective basic exercises, done no less than 3x/week, and done with an effort that any coach would be proud to see you exert, would be a tremendous starter if you are truly serious about gaining some hardcore solid body mass.

I'll leave you with one thought OK.

You need to provide your body with a reason; a catalyst for it that would leave it no choice but to make full use of what you put into your mouth. It's really that simple, yet only the seriously determined and disciplined few have a chance in hell in achieving the end goal.

Are you one of those few dedicated men!

Cheers, and all power to you mate.


----------



## Pablo1981 (Oct 30, 2017)

Fadi said:


> I will share one simple fact with you that would have you struggling to remain at 60kg.
> 
> I have one single tip for you, and it has absolutely nothing with food, calories, and/or diets. That does not mean eating is not important; that does not mean your caloric intake is not important, and that does not mean good nutrition that helps one with recovery from training etc. is not important. All these are important as the gentlemen before me have stated, I'd be a fool to disagree. So what is this single tip I've got for you?
> 
> ...


 I only joined this site a few days ago, but I've already read about 5/6 of your posts Fadi that are just magic. What a guy!


----------



## Roasty_duck (Nov 9, 2017)

superdrol said:


> How did you get to 4000 calories a day? That's a huge number for your weight, your probably eating nowhere near 2000-2500 now! start at 2800 first week and add 200 each week while training and see where your weight goes, once it moves repeat those calories for a bit until it stops moving and then add another 200 calories!


 Good old Google calculator failed me, this is my first time properly trying to look less of a child and grow.

Today's total is around 2100 calories but mostly because I was at work at didn't have time to snack today, an average day I'll likely eat more than this


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Roasty_duck said:


> Good old Google calculator failed me, this is my first time properly trying to look less of a child and grow.
> 
> Today's total is around 2100 calories but mostly because I was at work at didn't have time to snack today, an average day I'll likely eat more than this


 For the long run it's better to plan to have larger meals that provide all the calories you need, rather than relying on 'snacking' to make up any difference. I don't eat any snacks at all.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

JW210 said:


> I can shoulder press your body if you don't squirm around too much.
> 
> If you can get to 75kg and you're happier at that weight you should do what you did last time.


 Lol if you don't squirm around to much. He seems like a squirmer


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Roasty_duck said:


> Good old Google calculator failed me, this is my first time properly trying to look less of a child and grow.
> 
> Today's total is around 2100 calories but mostly because I was at work at didn't have time to snack today, an average day I'll likely eat more than this


 That's not much calories at all really .I thought you wanted to gain weight


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Fadi said:


> I will share one simple fact with you that would have you struggling to remain at 60kg.
> 
> I have one single tip for you, and it has absolutely nothing with food, calories, and/or diets. That does not mean eating is not important; that does not mean your caloric intake is not important, and that does not mean good nutrition that helps one with recovery from training etc. is not important. All these are important as the gentlemen before me have stated, I'd be a fool to disagree. So what is this single tip I've got for you?
> 
> ...


 It was only ever compound lifts that piled on the weight for me. I don't do them any more recently I'm doing more isolation moves for shape and what not. But yeah I wouldn't be half the size I am now if it wasn't for big movement exercises


----------



## Roasty_duck (Nov 9, 2017)

Jack of blades said:


> That's not much calories at all really .I thought you wanted to gain weight


 i should have been more specific, 2100 calories without really trying to eat loads, just a normal work day for me really, i do normally eat around 2500 calories a day without purposely eating more to gain weight.


----------



## Roasty_duck (Nov 9, 2017)

Jack of blades said:


> It was only ever compound lifts that piled on the weight for me. I don't do them any more recently I'm doing more isolation moves for shape and what not. But yeah I wouldn't be half the size I am now if it wasn't for big movement exercises


 didn't mention previously but december i broke my back quite badly so a lot of weight lifting is out of the question that involves using a moderate amount of back muscles and spinal bending. Im at the gym 3-4 days a week currently doing what i can though, bench press, pull down &up and rowing is the main compounds i can really do, theres a fair few machines at the gym i do use but i focus on what they train not what they are called or what muscles they use so i cant really tell you much there.

machines i use: shoulder press, chest press, lat pulldown, hammer strength, rowing machine, cables and pullys, peck deck.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Roasty_duck said:


> didn't mention previously but december i broke my back quite badly so a lot of weight lifting is out of the question that involves using a moderate amount of back muscles and spinal bending. Im at the gym 3-4 days a week currently doing what i can though, bench press, pull down &up and rowing is the main compounds i can really do, theres a fair few machines at the gym i do use but i focus on what they train not what they are called or what muscles they use so i cant really tell you much there.
> 
> machines i use: shoulder press, chest press, lat pulldown, hammer strength, rowing machine, cables and pullys, peck deck.


 That's to bad you can't do other big exercises but I'm sure you'll be able to put size on with the exercises you doing especially with bench press. I take it you can't do squats but what about lunges or leg press? There a good exercises for legs. Obviously I have no idea what it's like to break my back so don't go doing those exercises if it's hard on your back


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Roasty_duck said:


> i should have been more specific, 2100 calories without really trying to eat loads, just a normal work day for me really, i do normally eat around 2500 calories a day without purposely eating more to gain weight.


 Here's an idea just a thought but you might gain some unwanted weight but it depends on how much you want to gain weight. Increase your calories to 3000. When I first started lifting I was about 10 stone but I was eating upto 4000 calories straight away. I gained mass and got strong quick people always accused me of taking steroids which I didn't. As long as your hitting it hard at the gym you'll put on a lot muscle doing this. A lot of people won't do this though because they will want to stay lean or in other peoples cases ripped. But it's the easiest and quickest way. Not saying to increase to 4000 but to 3000. Because if you increase it to 2500 you might gain a little muscle but it would take be impressive unless you eat more


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Roasty_duck said:


> didn't mention previously but december i broke my back quite badly so a lot of weight lifting is out of the question that involves using a moderate amount of back muscles and spinal bending. Im at the gym 3-4 days a week currently doing what i can though, bench press, pull down &up and rowing is the main compounds i can really do, theres a fair few machines at the gym i do use but i focus on what they train not what they are called or what muscles they use so i cant really tell you much there.
> 
> machines i use: shoulder press, chest press, lat pulldown, hammer strength, rowing machine, cables and pullys, peck deck.


 Don't worry about machines being somehow inferior. You can work your whole body very effectively using them, including your legs that you appear to be omitting at the moment? Leg press type of exercises are possibly out due to your back but there are still leg extension/curl machines to use, and you want to look at what you can saely do to train your glutes.


----------



## 5IM0N (Dec 8, 2017)

Roasty_duck said:


> I'm 26, around 5ft 11~ and I rarely get over 60kg,my weight has always been low and hard to get up, It usually sat at around 57kg for years but at one point I got to 75kg and I was fairly happy but it just dropped off. My weight will fluctuate between 57kg and 65kg over the space of days regardless of what I do.
> 
> I eat a lot.. all the time, I eat plenty of vegetables as well as junk food, I don't exercise as much as I probably should but work 4 days a week dragging cages in Sainsbury so I'm fairly active.
> 
> ...


 Weight training. Basically train as hard as you can and make sure you have sufficient protein to ensure muscle growth. Also eat breakfast with plenty of carbs (about 45g). Also don't just look at your weight look at your fat% and fat mass.


----------



## 5IM0N (Dec 8, 2017)

5IM0N said:


> Weight training. Basically train as hard as you can and make sure you have sufficient protein to ensure muscle growth. Also eat breakfast with plenty of carbs (about 45g)


----------



## 5IM0N (Dec 8, 2017)

Jack of blades said:


> That's to bad you can't do other big exercises but I'm sure you'll be able to put size on with the exercises you doing especially with bench press. I take it you can't do squats but what about lunges or leg press? There a good exercises for legs. Obviously I have no idea what it's like to break my back so don't go doing those exercises if it's hard on your back


 Machines were are a byproduct of medical treatment and were initially used for physio. So they might be the best solution. When I broke my foot I used machines all the time as I was told to avoid any high impact activity


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

I was 65kg only a few months ago, now I'm 85kg+. let me tell you the secret, you just need to fu**ing eat until you feel like you're full and then have a break if you need to and then fu**ing eat some more.

Cook massive portions of rice, pasta, etc. to the point where you eat half of it, get covered in sweat and have to lie down for a few minutes before you go and finish it. and THEN after all that give it a couple of hours rest and have a peanut butter sandwich and a protein shake before bed.

Then try saying you can't get past 60kg :whistling:


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

drwae said:


> I was 65kg only a few months ago, now I'm 85kg+. let me tell you the secret, you just need to fu**ing eat until you feel like you're full and then have a break if you need to and then fu**ing eat some more.
> 
> Cook massive portions of rice, pasta, etc. to the point where you eat half of it, get covered in sweat and have to lie down for a few minutes before you go and finish it. and THEN after all that give it a couple of hours rest and have a peanut butter sandwich and a protein shake before bed.
> 
> Then try saying you can't get past 60kg :whistling:


 Not quite as you get fat quick doing that! It's not big or clever


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

OP never even logged back in two days after posting it. People spend time giving him advice and chances are he didn't do anything with it.

Nobody's weight fluctuates around 8 kg normally. Just by that statement alone I can guess how much he overestimates the kcal he consumes. The answer is simple. Lift heavy and stop eating like a little girl. Count calories if you can't trust your girly hunger.


----------



## 5IM0N (Dec 8, 2017)

drwae said:


> I was 65kg only a few months ago, now I'm 85kg+. let me tell you the secret, you just need to fu**ing eat until you feel like you're full and then have a break if you need to and then fu**ing eat some more.
> 
> Cook massive portions of rice, pasta, etc. to the point where you eat half of it, get covered in sweat and have to lie down for a few minutes before you go and finish it. and THEN after all that give it a couple of hours rest and have a peanut butter sandwich and a protein shake before bed.
> 
> Then try saying you can't get past 60kg :whistling:


 Anyone will put on weight if they eat more. But how much of that is mean mass? U maybe 85kg but looks like you have a fat % close to 30%. U are loading up on carbs before bed and it's turning to fat. Before bed I eat 4 eggs. That 28g slow burning protein and some fat. I save the peanut butter for the nutribullet.


----------



## 5IM0N (Dec 8, 2017)

iamyou said:


> OP never even logged back in two days after posting it. People spend time giving him advice and chances are he didn't do anything with it.
> 
> Nobody's weight fluctuates around 8 kg normally. Just by that statement alone I can guess how much he overestimates the kcal he consumes. The answer is simple. Lift heavy and stop eating like a little girl. Count calories if you can't trust your girly hunger.


 He was bragging how he has massive legs yesterday despite the fact he has no calf muscle and his quads are mostly fat.


----------



## 5IM0N (Dec 8, 2017)

superdrol said:


> Not quite as you get fat quick doing that! It's not big or clever


 Lying down after loading up on carbs???


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

5IM0N said:


> Lying down after loading up on carbs???


 No he just ate himself silly and put on 17kg in 14 weeks and got a bit fat by not tracking cals at all, he's getting there now


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

5IM0N said:


> He was bragging how he has massive legs yesterday despite the fact he has no calf muscle and his quads are mostly fat.


 I'm not saying I have massive legs lol. The context was someone saying I couldn't squat 140kg


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

And I'm not 30% bf, I've had a trainer put me at 18-20%


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

5IM0N said:


> Anyone will put on weight if they eat more. But how much of that is mean mass? U maybe 85kg but looks like you have a fat % close to 30%. U are loading up on carbs before bed and it's turning to fat. Before bed I eat 4 eggs. That 28g slow burning protein and some fat. I save the peanut butter for the nutribullet.


 That's some bro science there, if your in a deficit and you eat carbs before bed you won't put on fat just because it was before bed, sorry but your a font of myths in some of your posts currently simon


----------



## 5IM0N (Dec 8, 2017)

superdrol said:


> No he just ate himself silly and put on 17kg in 14 weeks and got a bit fat by not tracking cals at all, he's getting there now





superdrol said:


> That's some bro science there, if your in a deficit and you eat carbs before bed you won't put on fat just because it was before bed, sorry but your a font of myths in some of your posts currently simon


 I saw his posts about how he trains. I wasn't making a generalised statement. I hit my macros and I consume over 200g of carbs per day. I eat over 4000 cals a day. But i train and it's in proportion to my overall BMR. Also I'm an early morning trainer I'm in gym at 5am and out by 6


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

5IM0N said:


> I saw his posts about how he trains. I wasn't making a generalised statement. I hit my macros and I consume over 200g of carbs per day. I eat over 4000 cals a day. But i train and it's in proportion to my overall BMR. Also I'm an early morning trainer I'm in gym at 5am and out by 6


 How much protein and fats do you eat?? 250g of carbs is 1000 calories, you said you needed 80-100g of fats in another post, that's 900 calories tops, are you eating 500g+ of protein? To make up the other 2000+ calories?


----------



## 5IM0N (Dec 8, 2017)

drwae said:


> I'm not saying I have massive legs lol. The context was someone saying I couldn't squat 140kg


 Yesterday you said your legs were "huge". I can tell from that pic your legs are (1) not developed. Plus you have no visible quad separation which suggests a high fat%


----------



## 5IM0N (Dec 8, 2017)

drwae said:


> I'm not saying I have massive legs lol. The context was someone saying I couldn't squat 140kg


 If u can't squat 140 then u can't TODAY. That doesn't mean to say you will be unable to do it in a year. On a good day I will squat 180, but that is not always the case. How much weight I work in any exercise depends on how I'm trainig on a particular day, how many reps, how many sets. Sometimes I'll squat light and finish off with leg press.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

5IM0N said:


> If u can't squat 140 then u can't TODAY. That doesn't mean to say you will be unable to do it in a year. On a good day I will squat 180, but that is not always the case. How much weight I work in any exercise depends on how I'm trainig on a particular day, how many reps, how many sets. Sometimes I'll squat light and finish off with leg press.


 Mate I can squat 140kg for multiple reps. I posted a picture of my legs to show I had some quad muscles there to be able to do that because people don't believe I can squat that weight


----------



## 5IM0N (Dec 8, 2017)

superdrol said:


> How much protein and fats do you eat?? 250g of carbs is 1000 calories, you said you needed 80-100g of fats in another post, that's 900 calories tops, are you eating 500g+ of protein? To make up the other 2000+ calories?





superdrol said:


> How much protein and fats do you eat?? 250g of carbs is 1000 calories, you said you needed 80-100g of fats in another post, that's 900 calories tops, are you eating 500g+ of protein? To make up the other 2000+ calories?


 My carbs and protein are both over 200 and fat is between 90-110. That said do i hit my macros everyday of course...not. So if I were to only have for example 180g of protein today, then tomorrow I would increase my intake by an extra 20g. Unfortunately I have to balance gym/diet with the reality of having to work


----------



## 5IM0N (Dec 8, 2017)

drwae said:


> Mate I can squat 140kg for multiple reps. I posted a picture of my legs to show I had some quad muscles there to be able to do that because people don't believe I can squat that weight


 Well everyone has quads. I'm not saying that you haven't grown. But how much of that growth is lean mass. What u mean by squats conventional squats, or front, split,costs, long bar, sumo???? I get that maybe you have just started training, but this need to appease your insecurities by getting validation from strangers on a web site is kinda tragic


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

5IM0N said:


> Well everyone has quads. I'm not saying that you haven't grown. But how much of that growth is lean mass. What u mean by squats conventional squats, or front, split,costs, long bar, sumo???? I get that maybe you have just started training, but this need to appease your insecurities by getting validation from strangers on a web site is kinda tragic


 My life is tragic mate. What I get up to on this forum is the least of it


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

5IM0N said:


> My carbs and protein are both over 200 and fat is between 90-110. That said do i hit my macros everyday of course...not. So if I were to only have for example 180g of protein today, then tomorrow I would increase my intake by an extra 20g. Unfortunately I have to balance gym/diet with the reality of having to work


 But you just said 'I eat over 4000 calories a day', 200g pro and carbs is 1600 calories, and 100g fat is 900 calories so your nowhere near 4000 was my point!


----------



## 5IM0N (Dec 8, 2017)

drwae said:


> And I'm not 30% bf, I've had a trainer put me at 18-20%


 That 2% variation on me would be 4kg in mass. U know 1lb of human body fat is roughly 3000 cals???? How often u check your fat % and has there been any changes in your BMR since you started working out?


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

5IM0N said:


> That 2% variation on me would be 4kg in mass. U know 1lb of human body fat is roughly 3000 cals???? How often u check your fat % and has there been any changes in your BMR since you started working out?


 My bmr increased significantly. I gained 20kg very fast then stalled until I upped my calories again

I'm on trenbolone now to help burn some fat while I build muscle


----------



## 5IM0N (Dec 8, 2017)

superdrol said:


> But you just said 'I eat over 4000 calories a day', 200g pro and carbs is 1600 calories, and 100g fat is 900 calories so your nowhere near 4000 was my point!





drwae said:


> My bmr increased significantly. I gained 20kg very fast then stalled until I upped my calories again
> 
> I'm on trenbolone now to help burn some fat while I build muscle


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

5IM0N said:


> I hit my macros and I consume over 200g of carbs per day. I eat over 4000 cals a day


 No you simply don't with the macros you've given, there are 4 calories per gram of carbs and protein, and 9 calories per gram of fats



5IM0N said:


> That 2% variation on me would be 4kg in mass. U know 1lb of human body fat is roughly 3000 cals???? How often u check your fat % and has there been any changes in your BMR since you started working out?


 Do you weigh 200kg? As if 2% is 4kg 1% is 2kg so you weigh 200kg, I think your maths is off like your calories to some degree...


----------



## 5IM0N (Dec 8, 2017)

drwae said:


> My bmr increased significantly. I gained 20kg very fast then stalled until I upped my calories again
> 
> I'm on trenbolone now to help burn some fat while I build muscle


 If you just started trainig it's quite normal to get a surge at the beginning. But if your BMR is slowing down, then u can maybe vary the way you train. If you always do same exercises every time u train it's possible you have hit a plateau (maybe). One way to know is when you do cardio if u use a machine (or u have a heart rate monitor) pay attention to your heart rate. If you can say get a heartrate of 150 in 5 mins but in a month it takes 10 minutes, it means (good) your fitness level has increased. But (bad) your body has adapted to this and so the physical demand it places on your body is diminishing. Back to squats: it doesn't always have to be heavy. Try dropping weight and increase reps. Use pyramid formation to create variation in your sets. Bottom line try to avoid falling into a rut


----------



## 5IM0N (Dec 8, 2017)

5IM0N said:


> If you just started trainig it's quite normal to get a surge at the beginning. But if your BMR is slowing down, then u can maybe vary the way you train. If you always do same exercises every time u train it's possible you have hit a plateau (maybe). One way to know is when you do cardio if u use a machine (or u have a heart rate monitor) pay attention to your heart rate. If you can say get a heartrate of 150 in 5 mins but in a month it takes 10 minutes, it means (good) your fitness level has increased. But (bad) your body has adapted to this and so the physical demand it places on your body is diminishing. Back to squats: it doesn't always have to be heavy. Try dropping weight and increase reps. Use pyramid formation to create variation in your sets. Bottom line try to avoid falling into a rut


 Isn't that meant to be used on livestock. Instead of using steroids, why not fix your diet? If your diet is just rice and pasta and you are not exercising it will turn to fat. Try trainig harder. Maybe find a better gym


----------



## 5IM0N (Dec 8, 2017)

5IM0N said:


> Isn't that meant to be used on livestock. Instead of using steroids, why not fix your diet? If your diet is just rice and pasta and you are not exercising it will turn to fat. Try trainig harder. Maybe find a better gym


 If you want to lose fat eat red meat chicken, eggs, dairy. All high in protein and good sources of carnitine


----------



## Adam-M7 (Jan 2, 2018)

Roasty_duck said:


> I'm 26, around 5ft 11~ and I rarely get over 60kg,my weight has always been low and hard to get up, It usually sat at around 57kg for years but at one point I got to 75kg and I was fairly happy but it just dropped off. My weight will fluctuate between 57kg and 65kg over the space of days regardless of what I do.
> 
> I eat a lot.. all the time, I eat plenty of vegetables as well as junk food, I don't exercise as much as I probably should but work 4 days a week dragging cages in Sainsbury so I'm fairly active.
> 
> ...


 Train hard and eat eat eat.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm surprised more often than not, how many of the big guys you see, actually don't do a lot of volume.

I'm not saying some don't train with upmost of intensity, many do, but they don't do awful lot in their sessions,

they aren't in the gym long at all, nothing is excessive or fancy stuff. If you really want to grow, stick to 8 - 10 sets a workout,

and concentrate on eating and solely getting your calories in, sleeping and getting stronger on all big lifts.

I'd also stick to low rep ranges, not exceeding 5 and 8 reps for most exercises, and mainly sticking to completing just 5 reps.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Roasty_duck said:


> I'm 26, around 5ft 11~ and I rarely get over 60kg,my weight has always been low and hard to get up, It usually sat at around 57kg for years but at one point I got to 75kg and I was fairly happy but it just dropped off. My weight will fluctuate between 57kg and 65kg over the space of days regardless of what I do.
> 
> I eat a lot.. all the time, I eat plenty of vegetables as well as junk food, I don't exercise as much as I probably should but work 4 days a week dragging cages in Sainsbury so I'm fairly active.
> 
> ...


 EDIT: You did mention training but do you use free weights?


----------

